# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  :تطبیق نمرات و تاثیر در کنکور: کمک لطفا :|

## AmirAria

سلام ، یه دانش آموز ریاضی که سال سوم دیپلم ریاضی بگیره و بعد تغییر رشته بده به تجربی ، زیست 1 و 2  که باید امتحان بده ، نمره ریاضیش چطور تطبیق داده میشه؟
1.میانگین هندسه ، حسابان ، جبر و احتمال
2.فقط حسابان به عنوان معدل ریاضیش تاثیر داده میشه؟!!!
و در کل تاثیر نمراتش چه شکلیه ، یعنی برای زیست نمره ای که به صورت نهایی توی شهریور بگیرم تاثیر داده میشه؟
برا تاثیرش در کنکور این موضوع برام حیاتیه ، لطفا کمک کنید

----------


## AmirAria

up

----------


## AmirAria

up  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## AmirAria

60 کاربر دیدن تایپک رو اون وقت هیچکس نمیدونه؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## AmirAria

آپ میکنیم تایپک را قربتا الی الله  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## MaHsa 95

برای ریاضی فقط نمره ی حسابان تاثیر داره، نمرات امتحان زیست تغییر رشته هم هیچ تاثیری تو کنکور نداده و کلا برای زیست و زمین فقط تراز کنکورت حساب میشه ... بقیه دروس مشترک هم تقریبا 18% تاثیر دارن

----------


## Hossein.A

> برای ریاضی فقط نمره ی حسابان تاثیر داره، نمرات امتحان زیست تغییر رشته هم هیچ تاثیری تو کنکور نداده و کلا برای زیست و زمین فقط تراز کنکورت حساب میشه ... بقیه دروس مشترک هم تقریبا 18% تاثیر دارن


ببخشید حتما باید امتحان زیست و زمین رو بدیم یا نیازی به اینکار نیست ؟

----------


## MaHsa 95

> ببخشید حتما باید امتحان زیست و زمین رو بدیم یا نیازی به اینکار نیست ؟


برای تغییر رشته باید زیست 1 و 2 رو امتحان بدی ولی زمین نه

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Hossein.A




ببخشید حتما باید امتحان زیست و زمین رو بدیم یا نیازی به اینکار نیست ؟


فکر کنم لازم نیست، من یه دوستی داشتم امتحان نداد ولی کنکور تجربی شرکت کرد*

----------


## MaHsa 95

برای تغییر رشته باید امتحان داد ولی بدون تغییر رشته که بله با دیپلم ریاضی ميشه تو کنکور تجربي شرکت کرد

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MaHsa 95


برای تغییر رشته باید امتحان داد ولی بدون تغییر رشته که بله با دیپلم ریاضی ميشه تو کنکور تجربي شرکت کرد


دقیقا درسته.
من نمونه دارم.
ببخشید میخوام حماسه بیافرینم!*

----------


## Hossein.A

> برای تغییر رشته باید امتحان داد ولی بدون تغییر رشته که بله با دیپلم ریاضی ميشه تو کنکور تجربي شرکت کرد





> فکر کنم لازم نیست، من یه دوستی داشتم امتحان نداد ولی کنکور تجربی شرکت کرد





> برای تغییر رشته باید زیست 1 و 2 رو امتحان بدی ولی زمین نه


سلام . مرسی از جوابتون ..
الان یعنی من که دیپلم ریاضی دارم نیازی نیست واسه شرکت تو کنکور تجربی و قبول شدن تو رشته هاش حتما دیپلم تجربی داشته باشم که یوقت ؟ 

البته جوابشو خودم میدونستم که نیازی نیست بخاطر همون قضیه 18 درصد . میخوام مطمئن بشم بیشتر .

مرسی بازم از شما دوتا دوست عزیز

----------


## mohsen 3

دوستان یه سوال دیگه منم وضعیتم مثل استارتره
تو درس های مشترک تاثیر ما همون 25 یا کمتره؟

----------

